# Nokta by Onur Senturk



## smileyml (20. November 2010)

Ein sehr schönes Video von *Onur Senturk* inklusive eines kleinen Making of das ein wenig Einblick gibt, was Effekt ist und was als Grundlage animiert wurde.






Making of


----------

